# luftwaffe bullet board



## jupiter (Nov 15, 2011)

can anyone help
i cant rmember my login details for the luftwaffe bullet board and as a result cant read german instructions to rectify all i have is my email, cant re register as it still recognizes my email. want to access my old posts, i know some of you post on there , please help


----------



## krieghund (Nov 15, 2011)

maybe use google chrome for your browser as it automatically translates the web pages


----------



## cimmex (Nov 15, 2011)

jupiter said:


> can anyone help
> i cant rmember my login details for the luftwaffe bullet board and as a result cant read german instructions to rectify all i have is my email, cant re register as it still recognizes my email. want to access my old posts, i know some of you post on there , please help



do you remember the former username? You can request a new password only by sending both the username and the email address together.
Regards 
cimmex


----------



## jupiter (Nov 15, 2011)

thanks sorted


----------

